# Fachbeitragsuche Teichbepflanzung .



## joachim2 (28. März 2007)

Hallo und einen angenehmen Tag ,
ich benötige Hilfe . Wo finde ich ohne Stundenlange Suche einen kompakten Fachbeitrag zur Bepflanzung von Gartenteichen ( kein Koiteich ) , mit Hinweisen zu Pflanzen und Pflanzsubstrat sowie zu den unterschiedlichen Zonen ( Wassertiefen )und evtl. noch Bachbepflanzung . Für einen Tip wäre ich sehr dankbar .

joachim2


----------



## Dr.J (28. März 2007)

*AW: Fachbeitragsuche Teichbepflanzung .*

Hallo Joachim,

Guckste hier


----------



## Annett (28. März 2007)

*AW: Fachbeitragsuche Teichbepflanzung .*

Hallo Joachim.

Zum Thema Substrat und wie man "Pflanzen pflanzt" solltest Du unter dem oben genannten Link fündig werden.
Was die Pflanzen selbst angeht, so haben wir eine Pflanzendatenbank in der die Pflanzen nach den Pflanzzonen sortiert sind - zumindest halbwegs. 
Solltest Du noch mehr brauchen, dann empfehle ich Dir einen Besuch bei www.nymphaion.de im Shop. 
Dort findest Du zumindest die Pflanztiefen und die max. Höhe, die die Pflanzen erreichen. Auch darauf sollte man bei der Bepflanzung ein Auge haben, denn wer will z.B. von der Terrasse aus auf hohes __ Schilf schauen, wenn er eigentlich die Fische oder das Wasser sehen wollte.


----------



## joachim2 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Fachbeitragsuche Teichbepflanzung .*

Hallo Annett , hallo Jürgen ,
vielen Dank für die nützlichen Tipps . 
Wenn die Bepflanzung gut gelingt werde ich mich mit ein paar Fotos bedanken .

Bis dahin eine angenehme Zeit und viel Spass am Teich wünscht 

joachim


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fachbeitragsuche Teichbepflanzung .*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Joachim,
> 
> Guckste hier



"Guckse hier" würde ich ja gerne machen, doch da kann ich leider nur lesen: Diees Forum enthält keine Beträge. Das ist schade, genau in diese Richtung hätte ich auch Informationsbedarf .....

Ludwig


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fachbeitragsuche Teichbepflanzung .*

Hallo Ludwig,

Willkommen im Forum.
Hol mal Deine emails ab und folge dem Freischaltungslink in der vom Forum zugesendeten Mail. 
Dann klappts auch mit den Fachbeiträgen.


----------

